# 2016 Cruze Turbo Leaking Oil Pan Gasket At 22K



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

In short. Nothing is guaranteed. Even brand new cars can have anomalies here and there. I bought a '97 Silverado right off the showroom floor in 1996. Not 2 weeks off the lot, a **** VALVE SPRING broke...

As far as your issue is concerned, I haven't heard any issues thus far with any oil pan gaskets failing on the Gen 2's. However, 2016 was the first year of the redesign (Gen 2) and it's always a crapshoot getting the first lot of a major redesign, regardless of brand. I know they had a laundry list of little "bug fixes" they did for the 2017/2018 Cruzes which IIRC, a few gasket improvements were on that list, though not sure if one of those were the oil pan exclusively. So I think what the mechanic was referring to were the Gen 1 Cruze's, which did have a host of issues and recalls. I haven't heard many issues at all from any of the Gen 2's, but I am no expert.

An oil pan gasket is a relatively simple and easy DIY fix for the most part. So if the dealer cannot get it resolved I would do your own investigation under the car to see if there is indeed any 'beading' of oil around the seals and/or active dripping. If you want to make it even easier, just park over top a piece of cardboard, paper whatever. Let it sit overnight then check to see if anything leaked onto whatever you placed under the car the next day. If there is, I would just go ahead and do the fix yourself. Warranties are nice, but sometimes 20 dollars and some elbow grease save a ton of dealer hassle with warranties and paperwork. Not to mention depending on where you live the nearest dealership that can host warranty work may cost more to in gas to get there, than just doing it yourself. 

If you don't have the means to do repair yourself and dealer is giving you the runaround, I would take it to a reputable mechanic for a 2nd opinion. As I mentioned previously reliability is never guaranteed regardless of mileage, but I still find it hard to believe a Cruze (or any car really) with only 22k miles is "dripping oil" as they claim it is... I have a '99 Monte Carlo Z34 with over 200k miles and even then it still doesn't leak a drop. Literally.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is a "common" issue, along with the number 1 piston problem. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

I call BS on the dripping vs oil precense on the pan. I mean it came from somewhere, if I have a unit under warranty with an oil leak it gets repaired regardless of the amount it's leaking.


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a "common" issue, along with the number 1 piston problem. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I call BS on the dripping vs oil precense on the pan. I mean it came from somewhere, if I have a unit under warranty with an oil leak it gets repaired regardless of the amount it's leaking.


Thanks a lot for the response, Junkie and Honda tech! I really appreciate it! 

I am glad to hear you say that it is an easy do DIY job. I am very mechanically inclined and use to do all of my own work on my vehicles, besides heavy engine repair. I've just never had this new of a vehicle. Previous vehicle before this was a 07 malibu SS that I bought used, 45k and had a oil pan gasket leak a month after I bought it along with a host of other issues. On that vehicle, the pan was over a cross member and the engine basicly had to be lifted out partially to get to it. I paid for that to be fixed only to total it on a deer a week later. 

I agree with Honda on BS with the warranty issue. I think it's completely absurd. The pan isn't just picking up that much oil or grease off the road. It is coming from some place. I'm also wondering if it may be the rear main seal? It seems like they want to see an active drip. The service manager sure seemed like they were on the defense and didn't want to guarantee it. Her exact words were, "Did he show you the leak, was it dripping? Well, if it's not dripping, it won't be in the parameters for GM to repair under warranty." I then told her it was pretty crazy to me that some GM vehicles have leaking gaskets at 20k. She then said, "You wouldn't believe what we see, nothing surprises me."

I've had chevy cavaliers, S10's that gaskets lasted easily up to 80-100k. With the engineering and technologies these days, GM can't build an engine that will at least run 80k or better under normal maintained vehicle conditions without a gasket leaking? These warranties are completely useless. Many cars of the 90's lasted longer. 

It's just downright dirty business what some of these dealers are pulling. I hope that tomorrow goes well at the dealer. I and my wife were just starting to get our finances in order and have a decent loan out on this vehicle. I love this car but I'm praying this isn't hints of what's to come. 

Thanks again guys. I'm really glad to be part of this group. I will surely let you know what happens at dealer tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

On the good side, no expenses on your part if there is a leak. These engines have no formal pan 'gasket'. Just a thin bead of GMS (silicone).
As you stated, a leak is a leak, whether it makes a droplet or not, however, it is not uncommon to see 'wisping' at a seam......wisping is more along the lines of a dampish stain that dirt/debris can collect on.
I suspect your car has had this concern virtually from new but either no one picked up on it or it has reached a point that it can be noticed.

It would give your post more value if you had been given the opportunity to actually see the area in question and I would recommend you be shown the area before any service takes place next week........this way, if there is a leak that requires resealing you can monitor the area to be certain the problem is resolved.

IMO, the service manager is speaking from her rectum.......the mechanic determines if the concern should be addressed. 
If you don't agree with how this is resolved, just go to a different dealer.

I look forward to the rest of the story.

Good Luck!
Rob


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Robby said:


> On the good side, no expenses on your part if there is a leak. These engines have no formal pan 'gasket'. Just a thin bead of GMS (silicone).
> As you stated, a leak is a leak, whether it makes a droplet or not, however, it is not uncommon to see 'wisping' at a seam......wisping is more along the lines of a dampish stain that dirt/debris can collect on.
> I suspect your car has had this concern virtually from new but either no one picked up on it or it has reached a point that it can be noticed.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Thanks so much for your insight. Very logically explained and I appreciate your time in response. I'm currently at dealer waiting for them to look at it. Got a different service adviser this morning who tried to get me to buy a 50 dollar recommend air filter in cabin she said was due for replacement. Also subtly tried to get me to look into extended warranty, after 36K. All before even looking at the leak. 

She was very nice but I can't believe she was already trying to pull in the bucks from me. Depending on the outcome, I may never return for any mechanical work here. I will complete my own repairs, if possible or seek my old local certified repair guy. We shall soon see.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

1.5 hr waiting at dealer and they come out to tell me that the mechanic sees "dampness" on oil pan gasket but appears to be very light oil leak somewhere. Service manager says they put dye in engine and want us to put 200 miles on engine and return it to them. She says mechanic needs to see exactly where leak is coming from (smart). She also said they will then make repair under warranty, wherever they find it leaking on engine. They also ran a "world class inspection" as listed on invoice with no other issues. 

It seems like they are treating me well now. Hopefully, they get to the bottom of this and get it fixed. Will keep everyone posted further. Thanks again fellas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

I wonder if they will find a rear main seal leak? That would be really premature if found, wouldn't you think?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, question: Which "2016" do you have? The 2016 Limited, or the "All new" 2016.5? There were two very different Cruzes that carries the 2016 Model Year. That kinda makes a difference. If you have the 2016 Limited, (Gen1), then there's a possibility that you've lost a PCV manifold valve and the crankcase is getting overpressurized. I'd not expect that with a Gen2.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Honestly, I don’t think I’ve ever owned a GM that didn’t leak a bit and this is my fourth GM. None of them have had substantial enough leaks to drip, but all have had visible amounts of oil on the pan. This is how I looked at it with my diesel to conclude it really doesn’t matter.

-Does it effect the mechanics of the car at all? Nope
-Does it effect the driveability of the car? Nope
-Is it making a mess on the ground when the car is parked? Nope
-Is it leaking enough that I have to fill it up in between oil changes? Nope
-Aside from when I’m underneath the car, staring at the oil pan, am I ever even going to notice the “leak”? Nope


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

My vehicle is the 2016 LT Turbo 1.4.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Update: Oil pan was leaking and dealer replaced with new sealant. They needed to keep it sitting for a day after repair for sealent to cure I guess.

Hopefully, this resolves the problem. Still disappointed to have dealt with a leak already on such a new vehicle. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Leaks are not that uncommon as people think. Go to any car brand forum and you will see complaints of engine oil or other fluid leaks and even water leaks. It happens. I have 18k on mine and no oil leaks at all and most others don't either. Their are some that are leaking from the gasket but very few and are being fixed for free. It happens. Remember these engines are still built by humans and none of us are perfect everyday.


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

pontiacgt said:


> Leaks are not that uncommon as people think. Go to any car brand forum and you will see complaints of engine oil or other fluid leaks and even water leaks. It happens. I have 18k on mine and no oil leaks at all and most others don't either. Their are some that are leaking from the gasket but very few and are being fixed for free. It happens. Remember these engines are still built by humans and none of us are perfect everyday.


It's a new vehicle with 22k mileage! I disagree. Very poorly built vehicles with cheap parts. Defective as soon as they are turned off the line. So we should just expect things like this when buying a new car these days? I'll just buy high mileage used next time around. Same odds of breakdown. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Cruzeguyx1 said:


> It's a new vehicle with 22k mileage! I disagree. Very poorly built vehicles with cheap parts. Defective as soon as they are turned off the line. So we should just expect things like this when buying a new car these days? I'll just buy high mileage used next time around. Same odds of breakdown. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So you have never bought anything that was defective from the day you opened it? If you haven't then you have been very lucking. Do you know new cars have on average 100 problems per every 100 cars that are built? So yes every car can have a problem coming off the line. All it takes is one air bubble to cause a leak that you don't see and the seal ends up leaking. Enviromental things can cause these issue too. You be amazed at just how much the humidy, air pressure and weather can change paint colors and how well the finish looks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is why there are warranties........be glad you caught it on Chevy's dime........you'd really be annoyed if it was on you.

Rob


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Robby said:


> This is why there are warranties........be glad you caught it on Chevy's dime........you'd really be annoyed if it was on you.
> 
> Rob


I am glad I caught it. And yes, I surely would have been. I'm glad GM stood by the repair. I did have to press the dealer at first though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

By this logic...

our Honda Accord had a bad alternator with 9,000 miles on the car.

Then continued to run for the next 10 years absolutely and completely trouble-free.

What a piece of crap! Terribly built vehicle with cheap parts!


----------



## Cruzeguyx1 (Nov 25, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> By this logic...
> 
> our Honda Accord had a bad alternator with 9,000 miles on the car.
> 
> ...


 That is shocking. It's a Honda. Those things run 200K easily without any extra maintenance. Everyone knows how great those things hold value. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzeguyx1 said:


> That is shocking. It's a Honda. Those things run 200K easily without any extra maintenance. Everyone knows how great those things hold value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Eh, they aren't what they used to be. I could have used any brand there though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackbungart (2 mo ago)

I have had this problem twice. The first time was within 20K miles and was covered under warranty. I am just now getting it again at about 67k miles. I would think it is clearly a common issue.


----------

